# DLP and the "rainbow effect" BenQ W1060



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So a friend just set up his own home theater and he did not consult with me first LOL. He bought a BenQ W1060 DLP projector and the "rainbow effect" was immediately noticeable to me. I had not even gotten comfortable and within 2 min I saw it clear as day. I thought DLP manufacturers had fixed this issue?:unbelievable:


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I have the w1060 and I don't notice the rainbow effect at all....unfortunatly I think you may be that small percentage of the population that sees the rainbow effect. Which stinks cause the w1060 is a great bang for the buck imo of course.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I still see the rainbow effect on modern projectors, but I also get headaches watching 3D, so maybe that's just me. At least it saves me paying out for 3D glasses and emitter that I don't need, though I do like the depth a DLP projector has so it's a shame I can't live with it myself.

I don't know if being a cheaper model the W1060 might have a slower colour wheel then that might make it more likely to see rainbow effect.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

KelvinS1965 said:


> I still see the rainbow effect on modern projectors, but I also get headaches watching 3D, so maybe that's just me. At least it saves me paying out for 3D glasses and emitter that I don't need, though I do like the depth a DLP projector has so it's a shame I can't live with it myself.


I am the same, 3D also bugs me after about 30 min. It may very well be that we are more sensitive to something.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

The w1060 does have a slower color wheel so it is susceptible to rainbow effect over other projectors.


----------

